# Download beschleunigen!!



## daniel_kulmer (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab eine Frage bezüglich Downloads über einen Proxy übers Netzwerk.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist vom Firewall auf 10KB/s beschränkt.
Aber in den ersten paar Sekunden gehts schneller.

Gibts eine Möglichkeit den download zu beschleunigen.

Bei manchen Spielen, für die die Ports freigeschaltet wurden, gehts es
viel schneller. Kann mir jemand sagen warum, und kann man das 
zu seinem Vorteil nutzen?

Ich bin für alle Tips dankbar.
Bitte helft mir.


----------



## network lab (30. Mai 2006)

Kommt auf die Konfig des Proxys an. Wenn die Beschränkung auf TCP-Sessions anspricht, könntest du einen Downloadmanager verwenden. Dieser baut mehrere Session zum Server auf. Wenn die Beschränkung auf IP und Port basiert, könntest du HTTP über einen anderen Port tunneln. Dazu brauchst du natürlich einen Tunnelendpunkt im Inet.

Oder du sprichst mal mit dem Admin...

Mirko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Uebrigens, in den ersten paar Sekunden geht es scheinbar schneller da der Browser bereits anfaengt runter zu laden waehrend Du noch tapfer ueberlegt wohin Du das ganze speichern willst. Wenn dann das Downloadfenster angezeigt wird muss dies erstmal aufholen und somit scheint es so als wuerde schneller runtergeladen werden als dies tatsaechlich der Fall ist.


----------



## daniel_kulmer (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Mit dem Admin reden geht nicht,das hab ich schon versucht.

Und bei Downloads läht er manchmal dauerhaft 4-8 mal so schnell.

Einige andere, die unter Linux laden verwenden anscheinend eine IP mit 
Buchstaben, die von einem Porgramm öfters geändert wird, und laden um 
einiges schneller.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob und wie das geht?

Ich bin für alle Tips dankbar.

Bitte helft mir


----------



## network lab (31. Mai 2006)

IP mit Buchstaben? IPv6? Poste mal ein ifconfig von so einem PC.

Mirko


----------

